# starcraft help



## amep (Jan 8, 2009)

so i just bought starcraft today and began installing it. I get to 98% then this happens...

The file "C:\Program Files\starcraft.934399b3.temp" could not be renamed to "C:\Program Files\starcraft". (Conflictmanager::resolveconflict/1)

can anyone help??

thanks in advance


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

thats werid....lol starcraft is such an old game...but its really good to bad its not as popular as it use to be....Anyways that is odd, whats your OS? and im sure there isnt a problem with your specs...are you a admin account or standard account?


----------



## amep (Jan 8, 2009)

im using vista and i believe standard


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Most setup.exe require some level of administrative access. You will need to log into the Admin account to install Starcraft for all users.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

amep said:


> im using vista and i believe standard


standard may be your problem, see if you can ask the owner(Adminstartor) if you can install it on his account and play it from your account....i use to just to ask for a admin account from my dad now he fully trusts me so i get my own pc .


----------

